# 1984 Pontiac Fiero Electric Vehicle Conversion / From Start To Finish With Ride Along



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

1984 Pontiac Fiero Electric Vehicle Conversion / From start to finish with a ride along 





 
1984 Pontiac Fiero Electric Vehicle Conversion / From start to finish with a ride along. In this video you will see how easy it is to convert a gas car to electric in your driveway with no garage and really no special tools. I did have a coupler made from a machinist because this part has to be pretty balanced as it can spin on the motor about 5000 rpm's. The coupler cost about $600 but compared to me hacking in the backyard +/- worth the money. The car cost $300, coupler $600,and the used forklift parts and batteries free (salvaged). Not bad for around $1000!


----------

